# $25K USD fly the Me 262



## Jackson (Mar 8, 2007)

*note to mods, I hold no affiliation or financial interest in this offer*



News Details

Stow, MA August 2006- 

The Collings Foundation is pleased to announce, for the first time in history, the opportunity for private individuals to fly the legendary Messerschmitt Me-262. This is a once in a lifetime chance for pilots to fully experience the aircraft that made history as the first jet fighter and one of the most important aircraft of WWII. From the best possible vantage point, the cockpit, participants will take to the skies in this legendary aircraft! 

Flight Operations Director Rob Collings explained, “The Me-262 embodies all the characteristics expected of an aircraft that changed aerial combat forever. The mere sight of the Me-262 struck terror in the hearts of all Army Air Corps aircrew that saw it in the sky; it was just so far ahead of its time! Never before has anyone had a chance to fly this legend and now they do!” The Collings Foundation is proud to offer this extraordinary opportunity to fly one of the most famous aircraft in the world. 

Introduction to Flight and Flight Training will take place in the dual control Me-262, an aircraft recreated to exacting standards from an original Me-262 trainer. This continuation aircraft offers all of the originality of the groundbreaking Me-262 with updated engines and safety equipment. The Me-262 carries a continuation of the original Work Numbers assigned during the war. The project was created in conjunction with MBB and the Messerschmitt Foundation in Germany. 

The Messerschmitt Flight Program will present academic sessions on the aircraft, including safety training and cockpit orientation, before participants take to the air in the revolutionary WWII jet fighter. The flight itself will be tailored to each student’s interest and capabilities. In addition to the thrill of flying the Messerschmitt, there is the possibility of additional fighter runs on the Collings Foundation’s B-17 Flying Fortress and B-24 Liberator. Each offers a perspective that no one has seen since WWII. 

The Me-262 Project’s Sales and Marketing Representative, Gordon Page, explains “We have seen amazing interest from around the world bringing the Me-262 back to life. Now, a limited few will have the chance to “own” their own Me-262 through the collaborative effort of the Me-262 Project and the Collings Foundation. We are thrilled with the interest level that we have seen so far; people really want to experience flight in this legendary German fighter!” The Collings Foundation is offering tax-deductible donor positions starting at $10,000 that include flight benefits. Only donors to the Collings Foundation’s Me-262 project will receive flights. Never again will you be able to experience the thrill of flight in the Me-262. Positions are limited. 

“Hundreds of people have traveled outside of the United States to get a ride in a MiG fighter jet, and they paid much more than what we are offering with the Me262 fighter jet program. The good news is that you don’t have to leave the States with this program and the family can come and watch” said Gordon Page. “We already have donors lining up to get 30 hours of instruction for a type rating in this historic aircraft- a feat that few will ever have a chance to add to their pilot’s license”. 

The Collings Foundation, a leading operator of vintage aircraft, was established in 1979 to preserve living history events. The Foundation’s “Wings of Freedom Tour” has been offering flight experiences in a Boeing B-17 Flying Fortress and the world’s only operational B-24 Liberator since 1989. The Collings Foundations “Vietnam Memorial Flight” took to the skies in 1999 with the worlds only civilian owned and operated F-4 Phantom. Recently the Collings Foundations TA-4J Skyhawk joined the “Vietnam Memorial Flight” flying collection. For more information on how to participate in this historic program, please visit Collings Foundation.Org or to secure a donor position please contact Rob Collings at 617.510.5237 

Stay tuned to WARBIRD RECOVERY for further updates.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 8, 2007)

$2000 I could get you a "Jet Orentation Ride" in an L-29....

BTW if this aircraft is registered as experimental exhibition and if the FAA limits the crew "to those performing a specific task pertinent to the flight" (which is very likely) they will be operating the aircraft illegally.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 9, 2007)

Id fly her in a heart beat.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Me too - I just hope the Feds don't shut them down.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2007)

Xperimental with paying passengers = Angry Inspectors


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Yep


----------



## Udet (Mar 9, 2007)

flyboy, how come? are there rules that prohibit these type of business making?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Udet said:


> flyboy, how come? are there rules that prohibit these type of business making?


On an aircraft like this - yes.

If the aircraft don't have what you call a type certificate, it's usually flown experimental or restricted. With that you could only use it for specific purposes. The only way around that is to say you're doing training. (That's what goes on with many of the jet aircraft I've flown in).

Sometimes operators are brain dead in knowing the regs and at the same time the Feds are slow in enforcing this, but be rest assured if these folks don't work something out with the Feds, that aircraft won't be flying much, at least for giving "rides."


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)

And the Feds are not responsible for ensuring compliance with the regulations. The onus is upon the owner/operator.


----------

